# Epoxy Shrimp Without Epoxy: Clear Goo Gel



## JPChavez23 (Sep 4, 2006)

I bought some Clear Cure Goo over the weekend and played around with it a little over the weekend while the weather was poor. I used CCG for three completely different applications (pictured below): cover wraps, make shrimp eyes, and create an epoxy body. My first impression is this stuff is phenomenal.

Additional pictures and a short review on my blog...
http://castingtales.wordpress.com/2011/01/11/epoxy-shrimp-without-epoxy-clear-goo-gel-review/

John Carpenter's Krystal Flash Shrimp size #4









Grass Shrimp size #4









Popping Shrimp size #2


----------



## JPChavez23 (Sep 4, 2006)

Here's a couple more I worked on yesterday...


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

Mighty Nice Fly!


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow! Good looking stuff. Where did you get it?


----------



## CM (Jan 25, 2005)

mike, I have it down in lamarque. creative feathers studio.


----------



## JPChavez23 (Sep 4, 2006)

flyfishingmike said:


> Wow! Good looking stuff. Where did you get it?


What he said------>>>>>>>


CM said:


> mike, I have it down in lamarque. creative feathers studio.


FTU also carries it.


----------



## JPChavez23 (Sep 4, 2006)

I played around with CCG some more last night, tying my first spoon fly and an epoxy shrimp variation that I visualized a while back. I still have some tinkering to do to get them just right but I think my first attempts were fairly successful.


----------



## AWMiller (Nov 30, 2009)

I've used that clear goo gel quite a bit myself! in addition to saltwater flies that stuff is just as dandy for the freshwater flies too! I've even dabbled in 'coloring' it up some just to see the effects; done this with glitter (really small flakes) and small additions of food dye.

I wasn't too keen on the look from the dye but sprinkling in the glitter flakes when the goo was 'wet' really makes for some wicked looking flies!


----------

